# Nexus 10 cases



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Anybody using a case for your nexus 10? If so, what are your thoughts? I'm in the market, but curious what everybody had to say. Let me hear it!

Sent from my Nexus 10 using RootzWiki


----------



## BHuber09 (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been using a case on mine. Just a good leather one from amazon its called Supcase if you wanna check it out. I'm really waiting for a thicker hard plastic/rubber one to drop then I'll be rocking it.

Tapp'd from one of my Nexus Devices


----------



## david617 (Dec 21, 2011)

i got the poetic slimline from amazon. very happy with it


----------



## sfobrien (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm hoping Otterbox will eventually make one.


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

This is the one I got, and I love it:

http://www.amazon.co...60695379&sr=1-1

(For the record, I actually paid MORE for this case, and didn't get a screen protector with it. Wish I had seen this deal earlier







)

EDIT: for some reason, clicking that link is not giving the same deal I'm seeing... I'm seeing the case AND a screen protector for $15.99 w/ free shipping. When I click on the link, it's $16.95 w/o the screen protector... not sure how I got this deal to show up...

EDIT #2: this is the only way I can see to get the case and protector deal...

1) go to that link
2) click "1 used..."
3) click the "New" tab
4) Click the "Prestige Milano" logo under "Seller Information"
5) Click the link for "Blurex Ultra-Slim Case for Google Nexus 7 inch Tablet -- With built in Multi-Angle Stand + Premium Screen Protector Film (Clear),black" (It's the first one that shows for me)

THAT is $15.99 with the case AND a screen protector.


----------



## mafu6 (Jun 8, 2012)

david617 said:


> i got the poetic slimline from amazon. very happy with it


Snap


----------



## zoomy942 (Nov 8, 2011)

And here we are.

https://play.google.com/store/devic...ey?id=nexus_10_cover_gray&feature=accessories

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tvBilly (Jan 5, 2012)

And also available in "Scarlet" (looks orange to me, not scarlet). And unless I'm missing something, it's just a cover, and can't be used as a stand. (Hopefully I'm mistaken about this).


----------



## zoomy942 (Nov 8, 2011)

tvBilly said:


> And also available in "Scarlet" (looks orange to me, not scarlet). And unless I'm missing something, it's just a cover, and can't be used as a stand. (Hopefully I'm mistaken about this).


You are right. Sadly. Cover only.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EFIN (Jul 14, 2012)

tvBilly said:


> You are right. Sadly. Cover only.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Nope wrong it works as a stand, you just need to be resourceful, I have an iBlason as well, but love this cover, it's so very thin, takes up much less room in my laptop bag now. 







More pix here http://db.tt/FmCRjIX6
Sent from my Nexus 10


----------



## zoomy942 (Nov 8, 2011)

EFIN said:


> Nope wrong it works as a stand, you just need to be resourceful, I have an iBlason as well, but love this cover, it's so very thin, takes up much less room in my laptop bag now.
> View attachment 38296
> 
> More pix here http://db.tt/FmCRjIX6
> Sent from my Nexus 10


True. I got my scarlet case and you are totally right.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------

